# health insurance



## tonyroland (Jul 22, 2012)

I receive SSDI and need to know who I can purchase medical to fill in for medicare and prescription drug coverage from, while living in manilla. i need to see a doctor every month or so and need a prescription filled every month. i am hoping some one can give me some leads on this, i was told medicare will not cover me while i am there. I am trying to move there to stay, if I can


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Tony,

That is correct in that Medicare is *not* usable outside the US and that would include even in an emergency. The closest place to here where it is usable is in Guam.
You can get insurance here but most every hospital, doctors office, and drug store will accept only cash on the spot. They are not set up to accept or bill insurance companies.
One break on your side here is that doctors visits are dirt cheap. I see an internal medicine specialist as my regular doctor and an office visit is only $7.00US dollars. On top of that, most all medications are extremely low cost
and DO NOT require a doctors Rx to buy - they are available over the counter.

Once here, a good way to locate a doctor for yourself is to search The Filipino Doctor site.

Another plus is that your SSDI or SDI can be set up for direct deposit here to one of a very few "US approved" banks. This need to be done at the US Embassy in Manila and by appointment only.


Hope that helps a bit.


Gene...


----------



## tonyroland (Jul 22, 2012)

*thanks gene*

I need to see a psych nurse or doctor to keep my meds regulated every 2-3 months. So is this possible without buying a coverage plan?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

It's hard to say Tony. Again, insurance here is not something that can be used many places. Quality of healthcare here is generally questionable. I assume you have been here before??
These are things you need or should have solid information on and in place before making any move here.
Even if companies etc give you promising information, things can end up being far different when here. It would pay to make a trip and spend as much time here as possible before moving to be sure the place fits your needs and requirements.


Gene

PS. One thing too, doctors here will not request medical records as they do in the states. It simply is not done. So you will need to convince your doctor(s) to let you hand carry a copy of your records with you when or if you move.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't really agree that meds are generally "extremely low cost", except for certain generic versions. Some meds are very expensive here (I am in Batangas), and some are not consistently available. It can work out cheaper for some meds to buy online and incur shipping charges, rather than buy locally.

Richard


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I recently learned about a Philippine branch of Blue Cross. There is a version available for 3M php coverage for a 22,000php/year premium. They issue you a Blue Cross Visa card with a 3M php limit. I do not know what the copayment is but it's way better than paying up front and getting reimbursed.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cost Of Meds*



richardsinger said:


> I wouldn't really agree that meds are generally "extremely low cost", except for certain generic versions. Some meds are very expensive here (I am in Batangas), and some are not consistently available. It can work out cheaper for some meds to buy online and incur shipping charges, rather than buy locally.
> 
> Richard


Hi Richard,

Thanks for the post. I guess I'm generalizing on costs from just my own experience. I have COPD and use several different medications for breathing. All are international brands but are very low cost here when compared to the States.
I suppose some meds would or could be higher depending. Regular meds in the Philippines such as anti-biotics etc and many of those are imported from Australia so quality is always good.


Gene


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Blue Cross*



jon1 said:


> I recently learned about a Philippine branch of Blue Cross. There is a version available for 3M php coverage for a 22,000php/year premium. They issue you a Blue Cross Visa card with a 3M php limit. I do not know what the copayment is but it's way better than paying up front and getting reimbursed.


That sounds pretty good but P22k is a lot of dough! Does it cover medical/hospitalization or just medication?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> That sounds pretty good but P22k is a lot of dough! Does it cover medical/hospitalization or just medication?


I believe that it covered everything. Was primarily designed for the emergency medical care so you could avoid the hospital ransom for freedom ... hehehehe


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea they use to want to hold ya till payment is made. My concern would be that in most hospitals the insurance other than Philhealth would not be accepted as they are just not modern enough in most places to handle billing etc.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The way it was explained to me was that the Hospital ran the Visa card like any other credit card for payment. The paperwork followed. I will find out from my source more particulars once I get them. He used this at St Luke's in Manila.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds good as many here could use the information. Would be good if there were a national list of private hospitals that accept credit cards. So difficult to get information living here and suppose it will be that way till the end of time!


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a Blue Cross policy but the premium is around double what jon1 mentioned. There is no visa card with this insurance, but if you go to one of their listed hospitals you should not have to pay cash up front (haven't tested this yet). The premium does seem high, but it covers treatment up to 1.5M pesos, and the cost of hospitalisation in a private hospital here can quickly get frightening.

I found it difficult to find out how much a hospital bill is going to cost. If you ask in advance about treatment costs, they can give you rates for room, equipment, meds, disposables, nursing care, etc, but what they will not provide is an estimate of the surgeon's fees. I don't know if this is general, but in Batangas the surgeon is like a separate business entity from the hospital and you have to negotiate his charges separately. And then the anesthesiologist's rates are tied to the surgeon's fee (usually 50%). From a couple of experiences with a family member, you cannot find out the final bill until you are discharged, and then you have to pay this amount immediately before you can leave. (Public hospitals are officially not allowed to do this, but private hospitals still can).

Richard


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I believe there are 2 types of Blue Cross policy. The first allows you to get treatment without upfront payment at accredited hospitals. The second is on a reimbursement basis whereby you have to pay for everything, then submit a claim and hope you will get all or a major portion of the payment back again. My policy is the reimbursement type which is ok apart from the uncertainty over whether or not any claims will be accepted.

Richard


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bate and Switch*



imnaruto said:


> yes, it is more a communication problem on my part I agree to that. but i was misled as i laid down my requirements before i paid. i wanted a no nonsense acceptance of my medicard which they gave supposedly, with the visa logo it was supposedly enough to swipe my bills. giving you the less stress of thinking of your bills.
> 
> but it turned out, the hospitals dont want any of the nonsense of talking about the company which they say they never heard of. i was advised to pay upfront.
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar but not from a medical insurance standpoint. It's often a case that either employees here don't know their job well enough to get things done or a company selling things that does not realize things just are not the same here. Blue Cross is just one example. Same holds true in banking where in your home country you are told one thing and then find out it's different here. Where places want cash up front, I think many times is simply because cash can disappear into pockets where doing an insurance payment the corrupt employees don't get their extra coffee money


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

On getting out of the hospitals. What the hospitals DON'T tell you is that you can have the doctors, specialists and nurses waive their professional fees. You come up with a direct payment plan for their professional fees with them. The only thing that you absolutely have to pay prior to discharge is the supplies, rooms, food, etc... I did this in 2010 at St. Lukes. My surgeon, ER Doctor/Nurse, Anesthesioligist all waived their fees. I paid them all direct (cash) within 30 days. I then put the balance on my Credit Card and walked out without issue. If you were to pay the hospital in full (with professional fees) the Doctors/Nurses don't won't receive their professional fees from the hospital for up to 45 to 60 days! At the time of this incident I had traveller's insurance thru my employer and ended up getting reimbursed for all but $500 (of a $10,000 bill).


----------



## mikeshane (Dec 29, 2010)

FYI, we provide insurance for our employees and it is pretty reasonable for a low level plan. For something like private room, 100k annual limit, it only costs about 10k per year. For a 50-60k policy it is only around 4-5k per year. The limits are low, but I am only 45 and still in pretty good condition.

I have used it for my kids at Garcia Hospital and AUF (both in Angeles) and never had to pay a deposit or pay anything. I have also used it for myself for EKG, annual check up and other tests and also did not have to pay anything. You need to know which hospitals and doctors will accept it, but same as in US, they supply a list. In my experience, the medium size and larger hospitals are used to dealing with insurance and accept many different ones.

BTW, our plan does not cover medicines but as Gene said, many are cheap here. However, I regularly bring some OTC ones and vitamins from the US since they seem to be much cheaper in places like Costco.

Mike


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

As a U.S. Federal employee I have a couple of options for health care. Blue Cross Blue Shield supposedly has a very good international plan. My wife and I plan to retire in two to three years so I need to change from Coventry health insurance to a plan that will work overseas. 

Are any of you familiar with the Blue Cross Blue Shield option? Do you have an opinion you can share? Any retired Feds here? 

Thanks you.


----------



## startrooper68 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am diabetic and have kidney disease resulting from the condition. Any tips about health care provision for diabetics in the Philippines? I am living in Medellin and guess I would be better off moving closer to Cebu City.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Medical Services*



startrooper68 said:


> I am diabetic and have kidney disease resulting from the condition. Any tips about health care provision for diabetics in the Philippines? I am living in Medellin and guess I would be better off moving closer to Cebu City.


Hi Startrooper,

Have you been in the Philippines before and very sure a 3rd world country is where you want to drop anchor?
Good medical facilities should be available in Cebu (city proper) but I have no first hand knowledge of them. Manila without a doubt would be better and suggest using St. Lukes Medical Center, Makati Medical, or Medical Center Manila. All medications you will need are available in these places as well as doctors that "know what they are doing." 
It is EXTREMELY IMPORTANT obtain and bring with you a complete copy of your medical records including any needed X-rays as doctors and hospitals here do not and will not request these for you as is normally done in most other places.

This site, The Filipino Doctor can help with locating hospitals and doctors and their clinic's.


Mabuhay and welcome to Paradise...


----------



## startrooper68 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you. It is much as I thought. Do I want to be in the Phils? Well I don't have much choice for the next year or so. Have done some research on hospitals around Manila at St Luke's seems excellent but I really need to be in the Cebu area. I have checked with the local Pharmacy and all my meds for diabetes and associated problems are easily available. Have found a clinic in Bogo that will do blood tests for me. I will keep my fingers crossed that I will not need a rather long ambulance ride to Cebu City!

So now to find a home .........


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cebu Housing*



startrooper68 said:


> Thank you. It is much as I thought. Do I want to be in the Phils? Well I don't have much choice for the next year or so. Have done some research on hospitals around Manila at St Luke's seems excellent but I really need to be in the Cebu area. I have checked with the local Pharmacy and all my meds for diabetes and associated problems are easily available. Have found a clinic in Bogo that will do blood tests for me. I will keep my fingers crossed that I will not need a rather long ambulance ride to Cebu City!
> 
> So now to find a home .........


On a side note, Be sure to wait in finding a house, apartment, or condo to rent until you get into the Cebu area. Would suggest start by staying in a low cost hotel or hostel till you locate the "right place."
You will find real estate agencies and even managers or home owners online, Never send an advance payment or even a deposit till you have physically seen the unit. There are many that will be happy to take your $$$ in advance but most always, that's all they will do is take your money and you end up with nothing to show for it. Also, some houses or apartments etc are not what you are expecting and can end up being extremely sub-standard.
Even in Cebu, you should be able to locate something quickly.

*So how about it everyone, anyone here have any suggestions on housing or apartments in the Cebu City area???


Gene*


----------



## startrooper68 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you. This is all very helpful. My partner has a plot of land and we are discussing the possibility of building a house on it. Anyone used a reliable (and affordable) builder in or around Cebu City I might talk to about undertaking the work?

May I take this opportunity to wish you and all members of your site a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------

